# Any horseback riders out there?



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

if you ride and want to talk horses, then you've come to the right thread!


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

*raises hand* I do! I'm in the market to buying a horse also!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I do! Been riding for about 20 years! Here is me and my girl Amber, she's a 9 year old percheron/thoroughbred cross!


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

I miss riding so much! I had been in a couple of shows, and though I only ever got third place, I knew I was hooked. I had to stop after my mom lost her job and everything went to ...well, hell. We're still playing catch up and most of my money goes to bills and my school loans. Someday I hope to take up riding again!

Your horse is gorgeous by the way, MoonShadow!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh! Oh! Me! xD I rode for a few years when I was younger, though similar to Saber my family ran into some money troubles and I sadly had to give up riding and my amazing best friend, a Buckskin Morab Mare named Topaz. I think she should be around eighteen or so now, and currently she lives in a beautiful ranch in Oregon where she now does Trail riding, some jumping, and a touch of Dressage from what I hear, though together we rode and showed Hunter/Jumper.
Manage to dig up a couple old pictures of us even!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Love hearing all your stories! I'm 16 years old and have been riding since i was 6....

This is me and my pony Dudley (Twisted is his show name. He is a 15 year old Welsh/Arab. 14hh. I do jumpers! at our show that we had last weekend we got first in all of my classes! He was born to jump


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

btw Topaz and Amber are beautiful


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

All of your horses are beautiful! I miss riding so much, I haven't been on horseback since I was ten, five years ago. I got into an accident and nearly broke six bones on the left side of my body, but luckily they were only severely bruised... Anywho, the guy who ran my lessons closed down after my accident and never reopened, and we've never found anywhere else near me :/ But someday I will take it up again!


----------

